# My Complete Collection



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is every stick I own. Just testing out the new camera, so thought I would organize the humi and takes some pictures.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice TW!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Nice collection there teedles!!! :nod:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Looking good my friend! :tu


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

T.W. it definately looks like you have some nice smokers there my friend!


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

mmm very purdy!


----------



## x man (Oct 21, 2009)

All those in one humi?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

x man said:


> All those in one humi?


Guess I should have said cooler!!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Some outstanding cigar pron!!!


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Daaaaaa-aaaaaa-_aaaaaaaamn_!!!

Got some nice looking maddies in there too, I see!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Good job there TW


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice............:car::juggle:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

SMOKE20 said:


> Good job there TW


Most of the smokes I have came from guys like you who have took me under their wing.

I have purchased quite a bit, but usually send them on to other BOTL.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nurse_Maduro said:


> Daaaaaa-aaaaaa-_aaaaaaaamn_!!!
> 
> Got some nice looking maddies in there too, I see!


And yes sir, I love me some Maduros


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

great smokes there teedles915, what humi do you have to store them in??


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

southoz said:


> great smokes there teedles915, what humi do you have to store them in??


Good Ole Walmart Coleman!!!!! I do have a 50 count with a few sticks in it but it is used for cigars that taste too fresh. I just put em in there and forget about them


----------



## ericb13 (Jul 15, 2009)

Doesn't look like you got your box press sampler yet...so you got more coming. Great start to a cabinet humi I'd say!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

ericb13 said:


> Doesn't look like you got your box press sampler yet...so you got more coming. Great start to a cabinet humi I'd say!


 Yeah It's there, look in the upper left corner of the third pic. Still in its packaging


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

You're set brother.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great start on your first cooler! Take more pics when your second is full, too


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

It's nice to see my choices for future poker winnings! 

Great looking collection.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice group of sticks.


----------

